# Spero di poterle stringere la mano



## danalto

Bonjour, WR! Sto scrivendo un'email ad una persona che spero di poter conoscere nel corso di un evento importante, e a cui spero di poter stringere la mano.
Sto iniziando la mail proprio con questa frase, o è troppo formale? La mia email non è formale...
Merci! 

Cher XYZ, *j'éspère de *_*vous serrer la main*..._


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Dany,
Dovresti scrivere "Cher XYZ, j'espère vous serrer la main...", senza _de.
_Comunque è un po' strano, io direi piuttosto una cosa tipo "Cher XYZ, j'espère avoir l'occasion de vous rencontrer et de vous serrer la main ...". Ou "...j'espère pouvoir vous serrer la main ...".
Vediamo cosa ne dirà Dear Prudence, speriamo che sia di turno: lei sa queste cose molto meglio di me.
Intanto, buona giornata !
Matou


----------



## danalto

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Dany,
> Dovresti scrivere "Cher XYZ, j'espère vous serrer la main...", senza _de.
> _Comunque è un po' strano, io direi piuttosto una cosa tipo "Cher XYZ, j'espère avoir l'occasion de vous rencontrer et de vous serrer la main ...". Ou "...j'espère pouvoir vous serrer la main ...".
> Vediamo cosa ne dirà Dear Prudence, speriamo che sia di turno: lei sa queste cose molto meglio di me.
> Intanto, buona giornata !
> Matou


Merci, en attendant Dear Prudence!


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Danalto, 
penso che direi solo la prima parte della frase suggerita da Matou , la seconda parte (vous serrer la main) mi sembra più che implicita.
Se non l'hai mai incontrata prima, si potrebbe anche semplicemente dire  "j'aimerais faire votre connaissance à l'occasion de ....." ma ho qualche dubbio al riguardo visto che forse in qualche modo già vi _conoscete_ (non "in persona" ma via telefono, mail..ecc.)


----------



## matoupaschat

Nunou said:


> Ciao Danalto,
> penso che direi solo la prima parte della frase suggerita da Matou , la seconda parte (vous serrer la main) mi sembra più che implicita.
> Se non l'hai mai incontrata prima, si potrebbe anche semplicemente dire  "j'aimerais faire votre connaissance à l'occasion de ....." ma ho qualche dubbio al riguardo visto che forse in qualche modo già vi _conoscete_ (non "in persona" ma via telefono, mail..ecc.)


Ciao Nunou ,
Proprio così! Si potrebbe anche dire "j'espère bien vous rencontrer/faire votre connaissance...". Mi sembra che _bien_ aggiunga un po' di benvenuta cordialità. Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Nunou

Sì Matou...oppure un _je serais ravi(e)..._ma in un contesto non troppo formale preferisco la tua proposta!  

Ciao.


----------



## danalto

Veramente no, non lo conosco. E spero di "stringergli la mano" in una specifica occasione.


----------



## matoupaschat

Comunque dire a qualcuno "heureux de (o altra formula) vous serrer la main", si direbbe un linguaggio da film americano o da fumetti. Si usa per descrivere una situazione, ma non si dice direttamente a uno. Ecco tutto!


----------



## danalto

Allora rinuncio alla mia idea...
*Sarò lieta di fare la sua conoscenza*, è questo che intendo, ma non sono sicura di averne l'opportunità! 
Ainsi..."j'espère bien vous rencontrer/faire votre connaissance...", n'est pas?
Merci à tous!
D.


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, comme ça, c'est bien.
@ plus!


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao 


Penso di aver di nuovo abbia il mio nome! 
Tutto ciò che avete detto mi sembra vada bene 
Ma se la tua frase è all'inizo della tua email, mi sembra che manchi qualcosa:
*"J'espère avoir l'occasion de vous voir/de vous rencontrer ... [au salon du livre / ...] *(piuttosto formale)
*"J'espère que nous aurons l'occasion de nous voir à ..."*
*"J'espère avoir le plaisir de vous voir à ..."**
"J'espère que nous nous verrons à ..."*
*"J'espère qu'on se verra à ..." *(colloquiale)
*...*


----------



## danalto

DearPrudence said:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Penso che di aver di nuovo abbia sentito il mio nome!  _Non vuole essere una scortesia nei confronti della Mod, tra l'altro è solo una proposta...questa frase si può scrivere in tantissimi modi! Spero ti possa servire!_
> Tutto ciò che avete detto mi sembra vada bene
> Ma se la tua frase è all'inizo della tua email, mi sembra che manchi qualcosa:
> *"J'espère avoir l'occasion de vous voir/de vous rencontrer ... [au salon du livre / ...] *(piuttosto formale) _Davvero è formale? Ci stavo ragionando, mi sembrava solo molto cortese...mi piace (per la mia email)_
> *"J'espère que nous aurons l'occasion de nous voir à ..."*
> *"J'espère avoir le plaisir de vous voir à ..." **
> "J'espère que nous nous verrons à ..."*
> *"J'espère qu'on se verra à ..." *(colloquiale)
> *...*


...io correggo te...tu correggi me...
Merci pour ton aide, DP!


----------



## matoupaschat

> *"J'espère avoir l'occasion de vous voir/de vous rencontrer ... [au salon du livre / ...] *(piuttosto formale)


Disons que c'est un grand classique, neutre et qui s'écrit bien, mais qui serait assez mondain, voire compassé, si on le disait. Enfin, vous me comprenez, quoi, ma chèèère!


----------



## danalto

matoupaschat said:


> Disons que c'est un grand classique, neutre et qui s'écrit bien, mais qui serait assez mondain, voire compassé, si on le disait. Enfin, vous me comprenez, quoi, ma chèèère!


C'est *parfait . *


----------

